# Attention floridians!



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't think we have to many florida members. 

Good Luck though!


----------



## V2Vz (Jan 5, 2014)

Justman1020 said:


> Ok I have the bug. I'm located in Orlando. Anyone interested in carpooling? There's a small mountain in North Carolina we can get to in 8 hrs. I will drive, we split gas, 2 day maybe 3 day trip? Who's in? Anyone in florida?


I need more specifications before I can consider it; I m located in Orlando about half the time and in Tampa the other so I am right in your area.

What ski resort? How much have you estimated for gas? Any plans for a hotel/price? What dates?


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

V2Vz said:


> I need more specifications before I can consider it; I m located in Orlando about half the time and in Tampa the other so I am right in your area.
> 
> What ski resort? How much have you estimated for gas? Any plans for a hotel/price? What dates?


Dates I don't care about. I run my own Buisness and can go anytime. 
Gas:: roughly 75-80$ each way ?yea for 4 banger stick shift cars)

Mountain::
Wolf Ridge Ski Resort | Skiing & Snowboarding in North Carolina
((Unless you have a recomendation in the area))

Hotel undetermined.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Eight hours for 17 trails and 700 ft of vert? If you're going that far anyway, have you considered Timberline in WV? Not exactly huge, but more than twice as much terrain and 300 more feet of drop. I've never ridden there, but judging by their trail map it looks like there is some fun terrain. 

BTW, I'm originally from Cocoa Beach. These days we consider 4 1/2 hours to Jay Peak to be a long haul! Good luck finding someone to ride with!


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> Eight hours for 17 trails and 700 ft of vert? If you're going that far anyway, have you considered Timberline in WV? Not exactly huge, but more than twice as much terrain and 300 more feet of drop. I've never ridden there, but judging by their trail map it looks like there is some fun terrain.
> 
> BTW, I'm originally from Cocoa Beach. These days we consider 4 1/2 hours to Jay Peak to be a long haul! Good luck finding someone to ride with!


I used to live in Washington, but when I got out of the army had to move home for family. 

How much further is the drive to wv?
I don't care how far I go, as long as I have someone to split gas with.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Might want to looks at Cataloochee as well, may shave quite a bit of time off your driving. I consider this one of the more dynamic mountains in NC.

North Carolina Skiing & Snowboarding at Cataloochee Ski Area, Maggie Valley NC

If your going to WV, Snoeshow is the place to hit, best riding available for the Southeast but it comes at a price.

Snowshoe Mountain Ski Resort - Official Website - Snowshoe, West Virginia


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Why drive 8 hours when you can fly to Colorado in that time...


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

andrewdod said:


> Why drive 8 hours when you can fly to Colorado in that time...


andrew, one answer:: $$$$$


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Justman1020 said:


> andrew, one answer:: $$$$$


If you look hard enough, you can find great deals on flights. I just booked a flight from Indy to Denver for $138 round trip.

I'm spending the same amount flying to CO as I would driving to Snowshoe, WV.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

West Baden Iron said:


> If you look hard enough, you can find great deals on flights. I just booked a flight from Indy to Denver for $138 round trip.
> 
> I'm spending the same amount flying to CO as I would driving to Snowshoe, WV.


Or even try Vermont. It's no CO, but plenty of big mountains. The advantage is that the Orlando-Hartford (or Boston, you can ride New Hampshire) run is a high volume tourist route, and flights are usually really cheap and only take a couple of hours. You'll still need a car rental, but Southern VT mountains like snow and Okemo are only an hour or two away.


----------



## V2Vz (Jan 5, 2014)

Justman1020 said:


> Dates I don't care about. I run my own Buisness and can go anytime.
> Gas:: roughly 75-80$ each way ?yea for 4 banger stick shift cars)
> 
> Mountain::
> ...


What type of riding are you looking for? I like backcountry styled black diamond/double black diamonds, so wolf-ridge is not very appealing to me. Here is an example of what I would be like:

http://www.taosskivalley.com/uploads/gfx/tsvtrailmap.pdf

I believe the exact number is 48% of their trails are black diamond/double black diamond trails at that ski resort. I will poke around the NC/SC area to see what they have to offer and report back.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

I've been all over NC/SC you won't find that here. Snowshoe does have some nice Glade areas and the Western Territory offers about the most difficult terrian south of the Mason-Dixon. Just not enough elevation in the South to get to gnarly.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

West Baden Iron said:


> If you look hard enough, you can find great deals on flights. I just booked a flight from Indy to Denver for $138 round trip.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm spending the same amount flying to CO as I would driving to Snowshoe, WV.



This^^^^



surfinsnow said:


> Or even try Vermont. It's no CO, but plenty of big mountains. The advantage is that the Orlando-Hartford (or Boston, you can ride New Hampshire) run is a high volume tourist route, and flights are usually really cheap and only take a couple of hours. You'll still need a car rental, but Southern VT mountains like snow and Okemo are only an hour or two away.



Or... You can fly into the Manchester international airport, and then hop on the concord lines which goes up and down i93 and will drop you right into a resort town. Waterville, Lincoln (loon), or Even Franconia (cannon). Round trip on the concord lines is like 40 or 50 bucks.


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

Floridian checking in. I've always been hesitant to try most east coast resorts. They really aren't much cheaper, and driving indeed can take longer than flying out west. If we get a few people though it could be cheap, and I'm down to shred! I wish I had a damn hill because it's going to be below 32 degrees until 9AM tomorrow and I do have a snow machine in the garage lol.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

FL_Boarder said:


> Floridian checking in. I've always been hesitant to try most east coast resorts. They really aren't much cheaper, and driving indeed can take longer than flying out west. If we get a few people though it could be cheap, and I'm down to shred! I wish I had a damn hill because it's going to be below 32 degrees until 9AM tomorrow and I do have a snow machine in the garage lol.


Then you're missing out. Nothing I rode at Tahoe had more vertical than the good Vermont mountains. They may have higher elevations, but the mountains generally don't have more vert. That said, we don't have the chutes and couloirs (sp?) that Kirkwood or Squaw have, but if you hit the right places (Stowe, Sugarbush, Jay Peak) you'll get a great workout!


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

I honestly didn't like Tahoe. I missed that high alpine riding something fierce that I was used to in Summit county Colorado. It wasn't just me though, 3 other people I was with agreed that Tahoe was just ok. If you can find deep and steep bowls with decent glades below on the east coast sign me up!


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

V2Vz said:


> What type of riding are you looking for? I like backcountry styled black diamond/double black diamonds, so wolf-ridge is not very appealing to me. Here is an example of what I would be like:
> 
> http://www.taosskivalley.com/uploads/gfx/tsvtrailmap.pdf
> 
> I believe the exact number is 48% of their trails are black diamond/double black diamond trails at that ski resort. I will poke around the NC/SC area to see what they have to offer and report back.


Then your not looking southeast at all. Closest is VT for big mountain.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

I live in Englewood,Fl. Just booked a flight to Denver round trip with 2 bags plus carry on for $360 with insurance. 7 Days of lift tickets to Breck/Keystone/vail etc...$580. 8 nights ski in & out studio condo $1100 and rental car $300. It adds up quick. I wish I still live by the SLOPES!!


----------

